# Paprika/Coat Enhancers



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

as far as i know dun factor is bred in to them ie: they are born with it. the only time i'd say it just shows up is when they shed out their winter coat and its more visable in the summer coat.

i use supercoat 17 from united vet, its a great suppliment and horses love the flavor.


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

Paprika is supposed to keep the color from fading in the sun. So what ever color your horse is when he sheds in the spring, the paprika will help keep him that color. I use it on my palomino and he stays golden all summer long even in the sun everyday and without a fly sheet.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks I think I'm gonna try it!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I use paprika as well. My palomino does get a bit deeper color when she's had it for a while. My bay mustang, to be honest, I don't see a change with him. I did see the most change on my Appy. His red popped out more & his coat became more "spotted" rather than speckled. _

_I also use corn oil & flax seed oil pills. I use 1 pill a day & pop it open in the feed and a "swirl" of the corn oil. I have noticed thier manes & tails growing...even the Appy! Ok, his tail still only goes to his knees, but his mane is almost a hand's width in length now!_


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I would like to try paprika, but I'm a little skeptical. Is it good for horses? Does it give them any nutrients or is it just purely for colour enhancement? How much do you feed per feeding? Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard you feed 1tsp - 1 heaping Tbsp depending on the horse. I'm not sure of the nutritional value of it.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I would like to try paprika, but I'm a little skeptical. Is it good for horses? Does it give them any nutrients or is it just purely for colour enhancement? How much do you feed per feeding? Thanks!


I've been feeding paprika to my boy for months. I give him about a tablespoon per feed, and although I don't think there is any nutritional value, it's done him no harm and i buy the sweet stuff so he likes the taste. I posted before/after pics in another Paprika/Black as Knight thread.


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

I've heard good things about paprika, but I have no idea how much to give..?

I have a 15hh, 18yro, 450 kg, Taffy (Silver Dapple) Australian Stock Horse gelding in moderate - heavy work, if that helps


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if you do show, maybe sure you stop giving the Paprika (not sure how soon before the show) as the horse will test positive for drugs.


----------

